# I need help



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Well i had it with bow hunting tonight-almost ready to hang it up. Tonight i had a nice buck come right in, 15 yards away and fed directly toward me allowing no shot. Then some does came and he turned and chased them off 10 or so yards and eventually stopped broadside about 28-29 yards away. Now lets go back to previous hunts, two other times this year, i had bucks come in to the same place about 22 yards away and felt like i rushed the shot and hit high on both shots,below the spine and above the lungs,that hollow spot, and both those bucks survived and have still been lingereing close by. Another time a few weeks ago, i had a decent 4x4 come in with a doe and quarter towards me, i took the shot right behind the front shoulder and thats were it hit, but when the arrow hit, it deflected off the side along the buck then entered back by the hind leg, pelvic area. He ran 20yrds, stopped and walked off. I tracked that buck for a long ways but to no avail. I think that might have been due to cheap broadheads. Back to the shot, i pulled back on him, kept telling myself to dont rush the shot, dont rush the shot. I made sure everything was right-looking through the peep site etc......put my 20yrd pin just below the center of his chest,held steady, made sure everythng was correct then released. Watched the arrow hit the deer, i believe right above the spine, stopped halfway out and he bolted. All i could see as he ran away was my dreams crushed and that arrow sticking halfway out one side and halfway out the other right at the top of the back. I watched the buck run for a good 400yrds, stop then take off again about and i believe 3/4s a mile north. I dont have any clue what is happening- I am right on in practicing w/ and w/o broadheads and i was calm during this shot and didnt rush anything.Too hit high three straight times, honestly, i dont think any of you know the digusted feeling i am feeling especially with the size of this buck tonight :eyeroll:


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

sounds like you are shooting out of a tree stand. could this be the case?

mark


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I am only 8-9 feet up so the angle of the shot is extremely low, not much different that shooting on level ground


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

next time you are up shoot at a leaf or something on the ground. i would bet you hit high. out of a tree stand becasue of the angle you need to aim low to hit your spot. better luck to ya

mark


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

when i go out, i always take a practice arrow and shoot at a dark spot orpiece of cor or pheasant ect and seem to always hit right on or very close. I am hesitant to shoot at the ground now that it is frozen


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

My guess is your problem is related to one of two issues. The first issue pertaining to equipment and tuning, the second relating to form and how it's affected by witner clothing.

1)Are you shooting mechanicals or fixed blade broadheads? Have you spintested all of your arrows? Are you sure you have proper broadhead/arrow alignment? You mentioned you were using cheap broadheads, have you switched brands/styles midseason? Any possibility of poor fletching clearance?

2)Have you practiced while wearing all of your hunting clothing? Are you certain you have a consistent anchor point (again, this can and WILL change if your wearing a baclava or other heavy headgear)? Is it possible you have string interference on a heavy coat?


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have practiced in my full gear just for practice and to make sure there is no interference. Also, i have practiced with all my broadheads and shoot fairly consistent with them. Tonight i shot a nice doe from the stand, aimed a little low and hit just a little high but right behind the shoulder right thru the heart. I guess the key is to aim a little low-hopefully i get one more chance at a nice buck


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

the deer could be ducking the string too


----------



## crtrgtr (Feb 5, 2004)

I have to agree with bretts idea, I have watched lots of video in slow motion and witnessed it first hand. The deer hears the arrow or bow and crouches down before sprinting away. I have known some people to hold a little low on purpose to allow for a deer "jumping the string". Happens more with the older -slower shooting bows.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

doesn't happen with just the older slower bows. Ever seen the deer jump the drury boys strings???? they both shoot Hoyts. If a deer is alert or a little uneasy, chances are it will jump the string. I usually try shooting without making a "murp" noise to make the deer stop......I always try shoot without making a noise, however, I realize it's not always possible, but the best way to avoid deer jumping the string.
my .02


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

good point


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I should have had a pic of my bow buck last night but he is to smart. Hung a new stand next to a stockdam i dug two weeks ago and he followed 5 does right in and there were at least 15 deer right below me eating when this guy came in-10yds away. He is the one i have been after all season-probably 150 class gross with a split G2-awesome buck but it wasnt meant to be. Right when i was about to pull back he looked up and "cared" unlike the other 14 there and left straight away leaving no shot. Like i said, i guess it just not meant to be-Positive i'll never get another chance at him with a bow unless i ground hunt. SOmehow i am smiling as i type this-just sickening uke:


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'm not so sure it is as much the angle of the shot from the stand as the angle/flexing of your body in order to make that shot. An example is if you practice while standing and actually shoot while siting the pivot point in your body changes slightly and can easily cause a slight change in form and result in a misdirected shot. You won't notice it but it happens.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

When i Practice I have no problem shooting from a standing position but when i stand up and shoot in my deer stand i shoot about a 1/2 a foot off but if i sit I am Dead on. I Could never figure out why i shot off by so much until i looked at my feet and realized that when I am on the ground i have a little bit of a wider stance compared to the stand

Whats the Poundage On your Bow? Maybe if its lower Turn it up a bit and you will get straiter flying arrow.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

70-its the new switchback-Likei said earlier, arrow flight is very consistent out to 30yds. I think the problem on the last deer was it jumped the string and on the others i aimed to high and didnt compensate for the angle-or being in an elevated position


----------

